# K7S5A erkennt XP2200 Throub nicht



## DeathAngel (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein K7S5A Board und darauf einen Athlon XP2200+.266Mhz FSB Thoroughbred eingebaut. Leider erkennt das Motherboard diese CPU nicht richtig. 
Das Board erkennt lediglich einen 1500er .... Im Bios kann ich auch den FSB von 100 nicht auf 133 erhöhen - dies endet dann in einem nichtstartenden System - sprich Bios - Reset durchführen.

Als Speicherbausteine verwende ich einen 512MB PC133 Rambaustein.

Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch eine Idee wie ich dem Motherboard dennoch klar machen kann, das ein 2200er installiert ist ?

Gruß


----------



## server (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Lies mal im Manual des Mainboardes nach, wie du den Jumper umstellen musst......

Es gibt nämlich zusätzlich zur Bioseinstellung auf manchen Boards einen Jumper, mit dem man 100 oder 133 einstellen kann.
Im Bios musst du dann nur noch den Multplikator einstellen für die CPU.


----------



## Ossi (25. Juni 2004)

Ich habe auch ein K7S5A und bei mir läuft der letzte 266er 2400+. Das geht aber nur mit einem (offiziellen) BIOS-Update


----------



## DeathAngel (25. Juni 2004)

Hi Ossi,

hast du evtl. die Webadresse vom letzten Release bzw. von dem welches du drauf hast.

Gruß


----------



## Goofman (27. Juni 2004)

Hi

Hier kommste zu den Bios-Downloads

Soviel ich weiß gibt`s da wirklich diesen Jumper. Oben bei den Anschlüssen...

Mfg Niky


----------



## Ossi (27. Juni 2004)

Ich habe noch mal in den pdf des Handbuchs nachgesehen, konnte aber keinen solchen Jumper entdecken. Bei den BIOS-Files muß man aber aufpassen, da gibt es eine 1er , eine 3er und eine Pro-Version des Boards. Außerdem gibts es das Board mit und ohne LAN, die neueren BIOS-Versionen merken LAN aber von allein. Außerdem ist es günstig im BIOS den Virus-Check und System BIOS cachable abzuschalten, sonst kann es Fehlermeldungen geben. Außerdem aufpassen, es gab Versionen, wo der BIOS-File als selbstentpackendes exe-Archiv angeboten wurde, das verleitete, das Update unter Windoes zu starten. Es muß aber immer aus DOS gestartet werden.


----------

